# Solved: Unwanted apps installing on Android



## cloudburst7 (Aug 31, 2008)

I loved my ASUS Android tablet at first

However, recently it updated the OS and since then there are various apps which appear (in particular something called +50games ) which, despite me un-installing it, re-install automatically everytime I switch on. I've just uninstalled it 5 minutes ago, restarted the device and there it is again.

What to I ahve to do to prevent this? Is there another app somewhere automatically installing this? 

Help please!


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

have you checked settings
security
and verify if = 
allow install of apps from unknown sources is NOT enabled


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

Do you have any other Google devices?


----------



## cloudburst7 (Aug 31, 2008)

Thank you both for the replies. 

Macboatmaster - I looked and it was indeed unchecked. It is now corrected and fingers crossed that solves the problem. I'll keep checking over the next few days.

TonyB25 - I also have an android phone. Its system hasn't updated and it isn't showing the same problems.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

IN my Sony Xperia Z2 it should be unchecked as it is worded
ALLOW install



> allow install of apps from unknown sources is NOT enabled


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

I got that when my ASUS tablet updated from KitKat to Lollipop.
I just ignored it.
My tablet is set to *never* download anything from outside sources. So it gets on when v4 upgrades to v5.

I'll be watching this thread to see if you managed to remove it. I suspect this is one of the apps that google thinks you need and you don't want!


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

Are the unwanted programs on the android phone as well?


----------



## cloudburst7 (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks again.
No. The apps are only on the tablet. The phone hasn't updated it's OS either.

This morning, despite having set it 'do not allow' the games thing is back

Sorry for delay in replying, I'm away from home at the moment and connecting when I can


----------



## Wallenberg (Jan 23, 2006)

I'm just a novice. But I would click on the "Apps" and then the "Menu" button to bring up the menu for the Apps. That is a different menu from the Home Screen menu.

Then I would tap on "Hidden Apps". Sometimes, some apps get into this Hidden State and can be installing stuff without your permission. If you remove their "hidden" attribute, you can then Uninstall and delete them.

The behavior you describe is consistent with an app that is "Hidden".

It's a long shot. But good luck.

A second option is to go into Settings -> More -> Application Manager.

Then find the apps that are using a lot of Data Transfer and change their settings so they are not allowed to update or install things. There is a setting beside each app in the Application Manager.

Good luck.


----------



## cloudburst7 (Aug 31, 2008)

Aha! Thank you, I will try that


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

On my *tablet* running Lollipop, it, 50+ Games, shows on the app menu. It is not hidden. I think on a tablet, you need to do something to actually make an app hidden from the apps menu. Phones and tablets operate differently.



> Then find the apps that are using a lot of Data Transfer and change their settings so they are not allowed to update or install things. There is a setting beside each app in the Application Manager.


 Again, you are talking about a phone. It doesn't work this way on a tablet. You need a wifi connection and things do not update unless you a) are connected by wifi and b) click to update.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
We'll see if this works.
1. Click on Settings then apps
2. Across the top keep selecting different choices until you get ALL
3. Click on 50+Games
4. Click on *Force Stop*. You will get a warning. Say okay rather than cancel because you do want to force stop it.
5. Then the Uninstall button is no longer gray and you can select it to uninstall it. Again, if you get a warning select okay rather than cancel because you do want to unistall it.

When I checked my apps, the icon for 50+ Games which was first has now disappeared. Yay!

Hopefully it will not return.


----------



## cloudburst7 (Aug 31, 2008)

I just logged on to apologise for not responding and to say that I am now connected again and will have another look and....IT HAS GONE!!!! 

I'm not quite sure which of these things did the trick (I had tried the force stop and uninstall several times without luck) but fingers crossed that's it now.

Thanks again for the responses, I'll mark it as solved.


----------

